# custom nascar slot cars



## VictoryLane (Jun 7, 2014)

anyone interested in custom nascar slots post pictures here


----------



## VictoryLane (Jun 7, 2014)

*custom*



VictoryLane said:


> anyone interested in custom nascar slots post pictures here


 nascar bodies


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Those 2 Brad K cars look great! Is that body the 1.7 Mega G body?


----------



## VictoryLane (Jun 7, 2014)

*custom*



FOSTBITTEN said:


> Those 2 Brad K cars look great! Is that body the 1.7 Mega G body?


yes they are the bodies are resin bodies the bodies require clips on the chassis to be more stronger while racing they are very nice in person i made them


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Keep the pic coming .I love nascar cars. fcb


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

These were Trevco Christmas ornaments from a couple years back....stole the Idea from slottV...I have a few duplicates left...


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Lowes had some of these this past Christmas. I should have got some. I forgot about them!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Lowes had some of these this past Christmas. I should have got some. I forgot about them!


I was hitting everyplace I could think of....


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Crimnick said:


> I was hitting everyplace I could think of....


I am terrible about walking into a place like Lowes or Wal Mart with either a written list or mental list. And then cussing in the truck on the way home because i forgot something.

Victory Lane how do you decal your cars? They look almost like a vinyl wrap. Do you make the decals/wraps?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Here are a couple of recent Stock cars i have done. I got to thinking that I hadn't seen anyone make a buick gran national into a stocker and thought Hmm harry Gants #33. Also a " Fantasy" Penske matador with the beer logo on it
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> Here are a couple of recent Stock cars i have done. I got to thinking that I hadn't seen anyone make a buick gran national into a stocker and thought Hmm harry Gants #33. Also a " Fantasy" Penske matador with the beer logo on it
> Clyde-0-Mite


HO's??? truly impressed...look like 1/32 jobs :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

